# Ιατρός της ψύξης



## Helleno File

Thinking about our non-holiday to Greece this year to a small beach-side village reminds me of something that puzzled me some years ago.  The village used to be very popular with Greeks, though sadly less so now, possibly because fewer Greeks can afford holidays.

One year I noticed that a handsome young doctor had opened a small office with a notice that announced him as "Γιατρός της Ψύξης".  I was not able to work out what this meant.  The fact that it was 35° outside didn't seem a sufficient explanation!  Unfortunately the handsome young doctor couldn't have done well as the office was closed the following year.  

I can't think of an English equivalent - is this a Greek fashion in medicine, as every country has? Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Acestor

Hoping you remember that sign correctly, I must admit I'd never heard of the specific specialty. In everyday Greek, _ψύξη_ is the kind of myalgia, pain of the muscles, you get from exposing parts of your body to the cold. "Μην κάθεσαι στο ρεύμα / Μην κοιμηθείς με το κλιματιστικό / Μη βγεις έξω με φρεσκολουσμένα μαλλιά, θα πάθεις καμιά ψύξη" is the kind of warning you'll hear. If a doctor decides to start a practice treating myalgia when it's 35° outside, he's courting disaster.


----------



## Helleno File

Acestor said:


> Hoping you remember that sign correctly,



Good question Acestor! The doctor's name and title were printed somehow on to the glass of the front window and stayed there for many years. I did remember having seen it many times but I've just checked and it's still clearly visible on Google Earth!!! What I had forgotten is that Ιατρός της Ψύξης is in inverted commas which suggests this is an informal description of what he was treating.

We have warnings about catching a chill etc from cold air and Bell's Palsy is medically recognised as having a possible cause from sitting in a draught. We also informally talk about having a "frozen" (i.e. painful) shoulder (possibly other joints) from any cause but that would not be a term used by a doctor.

That's very interesting and of course you have also explained why the handsome young doctor did not come back the following year!

Ρεύμα in your post = the noun for 'draught'? I think the verb is μπάζει = 'there's a draught'.


----------



## Acestor

But are you sure it was not "ΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ";  
If you don't mind, I'd greatly appreciate it if you gave us a Google Earth link with the sign.

(And yes: Μην κάθεσαι στο ρεύμα = Stop sitting in the draught)


----------



## Helleno File

This is from Google Earth






Definitely _ψύξης_!!! 

(Anonymised by me)


----------



## Perseas

He means probably, that he specializes in healing "ψύξεις", which is definitely an informal (and odd) description.


Helleno File said:


> I was not able to work out what this meant.  The fact that it was 35° outside didn't seem a sufficient explanation!


You can definitely catch a cold even in 35°,  if  you sleep with the air conditioner on.


----------



## Αγγελος

Was he a medical doctor or an air-conditioning or refrigerator repairman? Such technicians are officially called ψυκτικοί.


----------



## apmoy70

He puts the name between quotation marks, it's obvious he isn't serious, it's just a play on words


----------



## Helleno File

apmoy70 said:


> He puts the name between quotation marks, it's obvious he isn't serious, it's just a play on words


Good point!



Αγγελος said:


> Was he a medical doctor or an air-conditioning or refrigerator repairman? Such technicians are officially called ψυκτικοί.


After reading the comments here - δεν αποκλείεται! But there was nothing else in the window to suggest what he really was. You've got me thinking!


----------



## Αγγελος

Υπάρχει Μάριος Αννινος "Θερμοϋδραυλικές Εγκαταστάσεις" στον Πόρο Κεφαλληνίας. Μήπως είναι αυτός;


----------



## Helleno File

Well, Αγγελε, you have almost certainly solved the mystery! 

I should obviously have paid more attention to the inverted commas!  It still seems a strange thing to call oneself! 

Perhaps the most appropriate thing for me to say now is "Έμεινα παγωτό!!" 

Μπράβο!


----------

